# Weight-bearing question, king size bed



## Eat my sawdust (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey all,

I am thinking of building a king size bed frame, and I would like to try without pre-made plans (although I may find plans necessary once I start building), so my main concern is structural strength. I am just curious as to how you guys know how to ensure or test or calculate the strength of joints, materials, etc. when building something like a bed frame (or maybe chairs, etc.) 

Thanks, etc.


----------



## Lostinwoods (Mar 1, 2012)

I saw this link in another thread since I was planning some shelves it came in very handy:
http://www.woodbin.com/calcs/sagulator.htm
Plug in the numbers and change things around until you get results you can live with. It also gives you some idea of the strengths of runs of wood of various lengths, widths and depths for other applications.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Woody1987 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am thinking of building a king size bed frame, and I would like to try without pre-made plans (although I may find plans necessary once I start building), so my main concern is structural strength. I am just curious as to how you guys know how to ensure or test or calculate the strength of joints, materials, etc. when building something like a bed frame (or maybe chairs, etc.)
> 
> Thanks, etc.


If you are using a set of plans, the materials list will tell you the stock sizes to use, and the types of joints. From that you get an idea on how to configure what you are imagining. For the most part with a little experience, and knowledge of different joints and how they work, you can determine those details.

If I'm making my own plans, I'll estimate the thickness of the stock in relation to the spans, along with what joinery would befit those sizes and loads. The planning would include what sizes would look good together. The overall look is a combination of the parts. So, my initial planning consists of rough sketches and I'll insert sizes for the pieces. I'll draw out the joints I want to use, or that I think will be the best for the application. From that I may make many changes. Some I may draw out to scale just to get a better idea.

For those that do woodworking on a daily basis, many decisions are just based on experience and common sense.










 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a King size bed has a long span*

It has the longest unsupported span between the foot and headboard of any woodworking project I can think of. :blink:
Most of the ones I've seen are made in 2 sections across with supports in the center for strength and ease of assembly and transportation.
So, depending on your design the long span may be causing you some concern? Traditionally the side rails are 3/4" in thickness with a ledger for supporting the cross slats. The ends are attached with bed frame hardware. If you are making your own, which I am now in the same process, you may want to use a through mortise and tenon and wedges for assembly and dis-assembly. I used that joint and intend to use square pegs rather than wedges in a Mission Style headboard. 

Plans, may not be necessary depending on your ability to visualize, sketch and make mock-ups of the joinery before going to the finished product.

As far as knowing how to calculate strengths of materials, spans and specific joinery, that's a whole 'nother topic and may require some Calculus and or many years of experience by trial and error. Span tables are available for flooring and deck loads using construction lumber 2x's and such, but not usually for hardwoods in 3/4" and other common dimensions AFAIK. Best advice I can give you is look at existing beds in the showrooms for construction details and measurements.  bill


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

This is some of the extra structure I put in the California king bed I built.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/started-building-bed-26840/

The rails started as 7/8". I found that there was too much give, and a tendency to flex side to side. To remedy that, I glued extra supports along the inside.


----------



## Eat my sawdust (Feb 1, 2012)

Lostinwoods said:


> I saw this link in another thread since I was planning some shelves it came in very handy:
> http://www.woodbin.com/calcs/sagulator.htm
> Plug in the numbers and change things around until you get results you can live with. It also gives you some idea of the strengths of runs of wood of various lengths, widths and depths for other applications.


That's a cool tool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eat my sawdust (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks for the tips, brink and woodnthings. I will most likely use some plans to make my first bed frame. I simply feel a little overwhelmed trying to come up with a plan on my own, since there are many variables which I am pretty much clueless about. I do really like the idea of assembly/disassembly, because I am probably going to move within the year... And I think it'd be cool to have some pegs and through mortise and tenon and wedges.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

There is a lot of good quality bed hardware available, which could make the build easier.

Good luck with your bed. Keep us posted.


----------

